

Linode was down - jemhoff
http://www.linode.com?down

======
thekos
From the #linode IRC channel, caker (CEO) states it was a segfault in bind.

13:53:14 caker@ : They operate completely independently, other than loading
from the same zones. This looks to be a segfault in bind itself

~~~
JosephRedfern
Isn't having two independent name-servers supposed to prevent this kind of
thing?

~~~
thekos
Appears that it cascaded across all of their nameservers. Seems like it could
be an attack (remote or local DoS condition bug, since all users can create
their own zones), or maybe just a random bug - hopefully they'll update us.

~~~
JosephRedfern
Weird!

------
gingerlime
We have linodes in London, Newark, Atlanta, Dallas and Tokyo. All monitored by
pingdom and none reported downtime... Our DNS is however hosted using Route53
and not Linode.

------
UnoriginalGuy
The most interesting thing in this thread is frankly how many people seem to
be using Pingdom.

------
codehero
My existing SSH connections are still up, must be a DNS issue.

------
jaibot
That explains the pingdom notification.

So, Digital Ocean is looking pretty good right now.

Edit: New Jersey data center.

~~~
jd007
I'm a bit turned off by their (Digital Ocean) features page, in the SSD
section, where they implied that SATA means traditional spindle-based HDDs. I
kind of expect a cloud server host to know the proper terminology for these
things. It's probably an editor's mistake but still...

Quote from Digital Ocean Features page: "With our SSD hard drives, you can
expect much faster disk i/o performance when compared to a traditional storage
medium (e.g. SATA)"

~~~
ckeck
They likely just called it out like that here because so many other hosting
providers use that as standard terminology.

------
yankcrime
Didn't experience any loss of connectivity from my VPS hosted in their London
DC.

------
robertfw
Back up now. Linode has definitely been doing all they can to scare me off!

------
singlow
My external http monitoring had no issues accessing my websites on linode. I
do not user their DNS though.

[Edit: My nodes are in the Dallas Datacenter]

~~~
kyrra
I use Linode DNS and I saw no issues from Pingdom either (also in dallas).

~~~
zero0
fwiw I use the dallas datacenter, linode dns, and pingdom said I was down for
11 minutes.

------
homosaur
Must have been very short, I can access my sites, login to admin, and see all
of Linode's pages as of 3:49 CDT

------
dreeves
Pingdom detected no downtime for beeminder.com, hosted in Linode's New Jersey
datacenter (I think).

------
komrade
Confirmed. I wasn't able to access my sites for like 5 minutes.

------
jonmarkgo
Haven't experienced any downtime for my servers...

------
remi
DNS issues seem to be resolved now.

------
andyhmltn
No downtime from London

